# I applied to be a JustAnswer.com expert...



## MyBoyHarper (May 28, 2006)

JustExpert.com lets you apply to be an expert in certain area's, and you get PAID for it!

I finished my application, in which I put my specialty was rodentsespecially hamsters, mice, rats, ect., and afterwards I was given atest run of 3 actual people who needed their questions answered. So, Ianswered them best of my knowledge, and nowmy answerswillbe judged by three senior experts. If I "make the cut",they'll call me and let me know.

Hey, I figured it would be easy money since I'm not working, and it seems kinda cool.

Am I a dweeb for being a little nervous for some reason or another? Lol :lookaround


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, my husband got me into an online thing.lol Except we sell vitamins..we're having a hard time getting theadvertising starting right now. But, we have sold to one person!! ( 19to go before we make money! lol )


----------



## ruka (May 29, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> Yeah, my husband got me into an online thing. lol Except wesell vitamins..we're having a hard time getting the advertisingstarting right now. But, we have sold to one person!! ( 19 to go beforewe make money! lol )


Do you sell the Mannatech vitamins? My dad started taking those threemonths agoand he hasn't noticed a difference. They're like$100 a set.


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2006)

What a neat idea! Where and how didyou do this? I would probably be a good expert on cats andwould like to check it out.


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 29, 2006)

> Do you sell the Mannatech vitamins? Mydad started taking those three months agoand he hasn'tnoticed a difference. They're like $100 a set.



They aren't Mannatech Vitamins, they are vitamins by Don Lapre. Theylook pretty nice, though. Vitamins in general just aren't cheap.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 29, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> What a neat idea! Where and how did you dothis? I would probably be a good expert on cats and wouldlike to check it out.




Just go to justanswer.com and click the more about us link on the righthand side. Then it'll have a link asking if you think you can be avolunteer. Just fill out the form and it'll give you the directions ofwhat to do. Pretty simple process, still waiting to hear back from them.

I'm already a "expert" volunteer for allexpert.com, although it's afree volunteer position, no money involved. I do the guinea pigs,hamsters and rodents sections.


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2006)

Ok, I checked out both. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Spring (May 29, 2006)

That's awesome!I know a few people onhere that would be FANTASTIC if they had a rabbit section.Wouldn't thatbe great to spread your knowledge and get paid for it? And you helppeople! Do you get paid by the advice post or something? Or how doesthat work?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 29, 2006)

The person needing the advice will make an offer(between $8 and $30) depending on the type of question and thedifficulty level. Then, you answer them, and if they're satisfied, theyclick the deposit button and pay the money online. Then a percentage ofthe money (between 25% and 75% depending on how many questions you'veanswered) is deposited into your justexpert.com account. When itreaches $20, or once every 30 days, it'll be sent to you via PayPal.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 31, 2006)

What if they lie and say they aren't satisfied so they don't have to pay?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 31, 2006)

Actually, I got the job yesterday (wheee!), and so far I've had 3 accepted answers.

Calderon, I'm really not sure what they'd do then... they might have toput a deposit before they see the answer. I'm not how it goes on theirend when they post a question. onder:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 31, 2006)

hmm, ok. well at any rate, that's pretty neat. 



~Danielle~


----------



## mygrl2k3 (May 31, 2006)

That is pretty intresting.. good luck with it. 

Cristy


----------



## maherwoman (May 31, 2006)

Hey, MyBoyHarper...

Yay...good news! I checked out allexpert.com, and applied tobecome a Cat Behaviour Expert, and last night got an email that I wasaccepted!! Weee!! I've also applied atJustExpert.com. We'll see how that one goes! Howexciting...this morning I got my first question. Isn't itnice to help others like this? I love it.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Jun 1, 2006)

*ruka wrote:*


> *Nessa1487 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah, myhusband got me into an online thing. lol Except we sell vitamins..we'rehaving a hard time getting the advertising starting right now. But, wehave sold to one person!! ( 19 to go before we make money! lol )
> ...




http://www.dontforgettotakeyourvitamins.com/meier28246That'swhat company I'm under, Don Lapre I think is the maker. 

Is your dad taking whole vitamins, or are they synthetic? There's a bigdifference in the two, sometimes synthetic can actually make yourproblem worse.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 1, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hey, MyBoyHarper...
> 
> Yay...good news! I checked out allexpert.com, and applied tobecome a Cat Behaviour Expert, and last night got an email that I wasaccepted!! Weee!! I've also applied atJustExpert.com. We'll see how that one goes! Howexciting...this morning I got my first question. Isn't itnice to help others like this? I love it.




That's wonderful, congratulations!! I love helping other people, that'sone of the things I miss about my old job at a pet store. I lovedanswering questions and stuff. It's fun to do, since I'm not workingthis summer. (Ahhhh, summer break!)


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, this is so fun...I love being able to unlock the mystery of kitties for people. 

Someone this morning gave me a rating that put me at a 10!! How neat! I feel so honored...I'm just happy tohelp them, ya know? 

How are things going for you so far?


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 1, 2006)

Lol...apparently I was accepted as a JustAnswercatlady, too. When I originally signed up/applied, it saidthey didn't have any questions for me to answer. Anyideas? I'm going to email them to see what the dealis...hmm...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations on getting the JustAnswer job! Definitely e-mail them and see what the deal is about not having any questions.

Not much going on here. I just moved Harper, and my large cage with mytwo guinea pigs, into my room. They were in the back master bedroom,but we have a fire ant infestation at the moment, hundreds on themsomehow got into our house and into the hallway and back master bedroomwhere Harper was. He had some in his cage,but didn't seem tobe bitten though. So they are having a sleep over in my (ant-free) roomfor a few days while we spray and get all the buggers out. 

What a day!:angryrant


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww...I sympathize...I used to live inTexas. Nice fire ant colonies there, too. We wouldwake to an entire infestation in a closet or room in the summer,too. Not fun!

So you've had quite the busy day! Sheesh!! Goodthing they have somewhere else in the house they can camp out whileyou're handling the ants in the other room. 

Let me know how things progress.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 1, 2006)

Lol, Harper is such an unhappy boy right now... I owe him some new toys when he goes back into the master bedroom this weekend.

Ugh, the fire ants are ridiculous. The amount of ants in that room isinsane, and they just started like a couple days ago. We noticed a few,then the next day a bunch, and then today, just swarms of them.

::Leans back and sips her Sprite:: At least I'm getting to somewhat relax now that I have them moved...


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 2, 2006)

Lol...too funny...at least you can relax a little now. Dang ants!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 4, 2006)

I've been a part of JustAnswer.com for 1 week, and so far I've made $100.

I'm starting to like this easy money, Lol. I've maybe spent like atotal of 4 or 5 hours total on the site within the entire week. 



Bun bun's definitely gettin'some new toys! :bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 4, 2006)

Lol...lucky you...they still don't have any test questions for me to answer!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 4, 2006)

NONE? You applied for the cat section right? Thecat section is full of questions! Test questions are usually questionsthat have gone unanwered and are about to expire... and they haveplenty of those.

Did you e-mail the company? If not, I definitely would.


----------



## Spring (Jun 4, 2006)

Woah! That's great! Hmm I'd love to have thatjob! Great going! You could make a little "Bunny Fund" For toys andtreats and inacse of an emergancy with some of that money .

Way to go!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> Woah! That's great! Hmm I'd love to have that job! Greatgoing! You could make a little "Bunny Fund" For toys and treats andinacse of an emergancy with some of that money .
> 
> Way to go!




Yeah, that's why I'm doing it. I'm not working this summer because Iwanted a summer vacation before I start college in the fall. So, Ifigured this is a good, easy way to make a few extradollarsto replace all those litter pans Harper keeps eating, as well as buyhim a few toys.

Unfortunately, $40 went out the window this already morning when I hadto buy 3 bags of Oxbow Rat food for my two ratties, who are not onlyold, but now sick with immune problems, and both of them have Myco. AndI didn't know that what I was feeding them was complete poopy, so Idecided to start getting them this stuff, which holy cow is itexpensive! $12 shipping, and 3 bags plus shipping cost me just under$40! :thud


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok, I just checked the site again, and they hadquestions for me to answer! Granted, they weren't quite in myrange of experience, but I did some research and figured outanswers. 

Here's hoping I'm accepted!!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm crossing my fingers and toes, and Harper is crossing his ears! :thumbup


----------



## bunnyandme (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting idea. I wonder if Iwould be a good canidate for something like Cerebral Palsy...seeing asI have it and all.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't get accepted...but found out theydidn't have a cat BEHAVIOUR category...it was a cat HEALTHcategory. If they had a behaviour category, I probably wouldhave been accepted. They had questions specifically abouthard-to-diagnose illnesses, and I'm not a pro with that sort ofcat-related thing. I'm a pro about understanding a cat'slanguage and behaviour. 

Oh well, at least I can help on the other site!


----------

